# Ändern / Löschen eines jButton



## simoasis (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Ich hab zwei jButtons erzeugt.
Wenn ich jetzt auf den ersten jButton klicke, will ich das dieser durch einen andern jButton ausgewechselt wird.
Wenn ich auf den andern klicke, sollen ein paar Elemente im jInternalFrame gelöscht werden.

Weiß jemand wie ich das genau mache?

Ach so, wir kann ich die Position des jButton automatisch abändern, dh erst ist der Button oben und wenn ich drauf klicke soll der von oben nach unten wandern, dh er soll nunmehr unterhalb von eben erzeugten Elementen im jInternalFrame erscheinen.

Weiß jemand auch hier weiter?

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Snape (22. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von simoasis _
> *Hallo!
> Ich hab zwei jButtons erzeugt.
> Wenn ich jetzt auf den ersten jButton klicke, will ich das dieser durch einen andern jButton ausgewechselt wird.
> ...



Schätze Du wirst die Buttons dem LayoutManager abwechselnd entfernen/hinzufügen müssen, um sie auszutauschen, denn setVisible() und setEnable() ist nicht...


----------



## simoasis (22. Mai 2004)

Ok, das heißt konkret was genau?
Ich mein, wie kann ich jButtons aus meinem Layout entfernen?
Hinzufügen funktioniert ja über 

getContentPane().add(jButton1, new org.netbeans.lib.awtextra.AbsoluteConstraints(4, 10, 500, 25))

Wie bekomm ich den jButton aber wieder weg?


----------



## Snape (22. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von simoasis _
> *Ok, das heißt konkret was genau?
> Ich mein, wie kann ich jButtons aus meinem Layout entfernen?
> Hinzufügen funktioniert ja über
> ...



getContentPane().remove(...) ?


----------

